# Help - demon d3o or skeletools?



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I like the Azzpadz too. Super protection, durable, my 3rd season in them no tears or wear. I ride 30 days a year in the Midwest, very hard packed and icey. We don't know the meaning of powder out here.

Easy to remove if you care to, and no one even knows I have them on.


----------



## applor (Mar 14, 2013)

Yeah I know a lot of people recommend Azzpads but they're bulkier than what I'd like to use.


----------



## j1nftw1n (Jan 13, 2013)

I went thru the whole protection phase recently and here were somr of my experiences. The demon d3o short developed holes in them after the second use. You can tell the material they use won't hold up long, as it's thin and flimsy. The red impact shorts were of better construction but there was no padding between the d3o and the butt, just from sitting it was rubbing up very uncomfortably I can't imagine falling . Poc hip vpd 2.0 seemed solid but they used a thinner layer of vpd in the butt and the coverage wasn't good. I finally settled with the demon hard tail short with removable hard tail and hip protection, construction of the short is solid and should last, foam padding is adequate and with the hard plates attached offers decent impact protection. Good luck finding protection that works for you


----------



## applor (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for your response.
Disappointing about the demon d3o. You did not try skeletools?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

applor said:


> Thanks for your response.
> Disappointing about the demon d3o. You did not try skeletools?


I also own Skeletools and I bought extra pads to double them up. They are snug compression short type material. They work good, and to be honest, the Azzpadz are a bit more comfortable because I find myself using them much more.

What I really like is with the Azzpadz if I'm just riding and don't want to use them I can just unclip them and they are off. With the Skeletools I have to actually go and take of my boot, snowpants, base layer then Skeletools, then put everything back on and walk back from the car or locker room to the hill. Much bigger production. 
Now imagine I want them back on again :huh:

Just my expierence as an owner/user of both


----------



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

I used the demon shield hardtail this season and highly recommend them. Great padding that saved me from some nasty hip and tailbone bruises. The material seems pretty sturdy and should last a few seasons at least.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

football girdle! they are light weight, washable, dryfit, and they have softer pads that absorb the impact and move with the body. check it out. I use them on the field and the mountain never had a problem!











Nike Pro Combat Hyperstrong Girdle 13 - Men's - Football - Clothing - White/Grey


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Only thing is "no" tail bone protection and if you think that dinky little pad you get from girdles will work, :dizzy: not...


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

I've been using skeletools for a couple years now and love them (I tried protect "hip" pads before that and they sucked in comparison). Skeletools fabric is very sturdy and compression fit means no sagging. The pads are thicker than most other brands and the pants are modular, so you can take out any of the pads you don't need. The butt pads cover the entire butt area (buns and tailbone)...something you won't find in most other brands.


----------



## applor (Mar 14, 2013)

Yeah loved the look and design of the Nike pants, if only they had decent tailbone protection...

extra0: do you wear thermals under your skeletools or just underwear? Not sure on how they're meant to be used when the fabric is a skin tight lycra material but its only a short...


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

I do wear thermals under the skeletools. The the compression fabric stretches perfectly. I've even worn thermals _plus_ underwear and the skeletools conform over them fine without ever feeling too tight....didn't even notice them at all.


----------

